# Erfahrungen Nicolai Argon Road?



## MarcoFibr (30. August 2009)

Hallo !

Ich überlege mir ein Nicolai Argon Road aufzubauen.

Ich möchte damit Trainingsfahrten machen und für Triathlonwettkämpfe nutzen.

Wie schaut es mit Erfahrungen aus ?

Aufbaubeispiele ?
Größe (ich bin 1,85) ?


----------



## Boondog (2. September 2009)

Tach,

da machst auf jeden Fall nix falsch!!!
ich fahre meins schon seit zwei Jahren und bin Top zufrieden damit.
egal wo Du damit auftauchst, das Rad ist immer ein Blickfang, egal wieviele Plastikrenner drumm rumm stehn







[/URL][/IMG]







Zur Ausstattung:
Rahmengröße "S" (bin 172cm)
Schaltgruppe: kompl. Ultegra incl. Nokkon Züge
LRS: American Classic 420s incl. Tune Spanner
Sattel / Stütze: Syntace P6 / SLR Titan
Vorbau: Syntace F99
Lenker: PRO XLT Aero
Flaschenhalter: Tune
Gabel: Easton EC 90 Superlight

gesammt Gewicht. 7,8 Kg (so wie auf dem Foto)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Framekiller (2. September 2009)

Sabber genau das muß ich auch haben  einfach traumhaft schön. Mein Rennrad zittert schon, weil ichs wohl fürs Nicolai schlachten werde


----------



## fuzzball (2. September 2009)

interessant wäre auch ob man das Argon Road mit einer Triathlon Geometrie bekommt?


----------



## corfrimor (2. September 2009)

Boondog schrieb:


> ][/IMG]



Echt schönes Rad! Würde ich bei Straßenrennern nicht so auf Stahl stehen, wäre das Argon Road 'ne Option. 

Aber wie um Himmels Willen kommst Du nur mit der Sattelneigung zurecht?! Das ist ja regelrecht 'ne Rutschbahn!


----------



## Boondog (2. September 2009)

das Rad ist aus Alu und nicht aus Stahl und so viel schwerer wie ein Carbon Rad ist auch nicht.
Dafür hast Du die schönsten Schweisnähte die ein Rennrad je gesehn hat.
Und im falle eines Crashes muss Du den Rahmen nicht gleich in Platikmüll schmeisen!!! 

Die Sattelposition kommt auf den Fotos etwas arg sräg rüber...
ist aber nicht ganz so schlimm!!!


----------



## corfrimor (2. September 2009)

Ich weiß, daß das Argon aus Alu ist.  Ich meinte nur, daß ich bei Rennrädern wegen der filigraneren Optik noch mehr auf Stahl stehe. Trotzdem gefällt mir das Argon wirklich ausgesprochen gut.

Carbon möchte ich im übrigen auch nicht. Deswegen fahr' ich ja auch ein Helius und kein Spark oder Stomp ... 

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## kroiterfee (2. September 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> interessant wäre auch ob man das Argon Road mit einer Triathlon Geometrie bekommt?



wo ist da der unterschied? ich dachte rennrad sei rennrad.


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. September 2009)

Sitzwinkel steiler und OR kuerzer!
Kurz gesagt.


----------



## fuzzball (2. September 2009)

stimmt man liegt förmlich drauf  sieht dann so aus



gerade nachgefragt die Geo ist (gg einen kleinen Obulus) machbar


----------



## kroiterfee (2. September 2009)

ah ok. wieder was gelernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (2. September 2009)

Klasse. Danke. Was kostet es an Aufpreis?


----------



## fuzzball (2. September 2009)

einen kleinen Obulus  wie bei allen Customrahmen - wieviel hab ich jetzt nicht gefragt. Der LRS hat mir die Luft für weitere Fragen genommen, ich war zum ersten Mal sprachlos.


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. September 2009)

Das ist leider fast Standard, aber bei 32er Schnitt auf 180km reichen mir normale LFR.


----------



## fuzzball (2. September 2009)

derzeit fahr ich auch noch mit einem konventionellem RR mit einem normalen LRS (aber man darf ja träumen), dass hat es bisher auch getan, die Zeit verlier ich eh beim schwimmen


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. September 2009)

Treten muss man leider immer. Evtl reicht auch eine Nummer kleiner bei dem Rahmen.


----------



## chickenway-user (2. September 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Treten muss man leider immer. Evtl reicht auch eine Nummer kleiner bei dem Rahmen.



Oder ne Sattelstütze mit Set-Back einfach verkehrt herum einbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FalloutBoy (8. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Oder ne Sattelstütze mit Set-Back einfach verkehrt herum einbauen.



Hm, dann lieber gleich sowas: http://www.bike24.net/p15376.html

Hätte da aber mal eine andere Frage an die Argon-Road-Fahrer hier; wie macht sich der Rahmen "komforttechnisch" im Alltagsbetrieb ? Der Hohlprofilhinterbau dürfte ja von sich aus eher wenig Komfort bieten. Wie stellt sich das in der Praxis dar ? Mit was für Laufrädern fahrt Ihr den Rahmen ? Die oben abgebildeten AC-LR sind ja eher weich. Frage mich aber, wie sich der Rahmen fährt, wenn da ein steifer LRS, wie etwa Bora etc. verbaut ist, der ebenfalls wenig Dämpfungskomfort bietet. 

Hatte bisher noch keine Gelegenheit, ein Argon Road probezufahren. Daher bin ich an Erfahrungsberichten interessiert. Selbst auf der Hausmesse gab es nie eins 

Und nun bitte keien Weichei-Diskussionen, bei Touren jenseits der 150-200 KM brauche ich in meinem Alter halt einfach etwas Dämpfungskomfort


----------



## abbath (8. September 2009)

DREIRADWISSEN:

Aufpreis dürften 330,- sein für solche Fragen gibt's jetzt das hier: http://builder.nicolai.dbap.de/

Eine Sattelstütze mit Versatz nach vorne ist keine Lösung. Der effektive Sitzrohrwinkel wird steiler, das Oberrohr wesentlich kürzer und das Hinterrad entfernt sich vom Schwerpunkt nach hinten. Dadurch wird das Lenkverhalten extrem kopflastig - damit willst Du keine Autobahnbrücke mehr runterfahren. Womit wir beim Prinzip einer Triathlonsitzposition wären: Du rotierst den Fahrer um das Tretlager nach vorn. Vereinfacht gesagt. Der Sitzrohrwinkel wird steiler was bei der angestrebten flachen Sitzposition dazu führt, dass der Winkel zwischen Beinen und Rumpf nicht zu spitz wird. Sonst "tritt man sich in den Bauch" und bekommt weniger Luft. Nun kann man das Steuerrohr kürzer und den Lenker tiefer machen.
Das Oberrohr ist nur deshalb kürzer, weil man ja eher mit dem Ellenbogen als mit den Händen auf dem Lenker liegt. Abhängig von der Position der Armauflagen, auf oder hinter dem Lenker, kann das aber schon wieder zu viel des Guten sein. Ich wäre da vorsichtig, zumal man ja i.d.R. immer noch einen kürzeren Vorbau als beim Straßenrad nehmen kann. Das Lenkverhalten wird dadurch normalerweise nicht zu nervös, da der Lenkwinkel flacher als beim Renner ist. Ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt ist die Kettenstrebenlänge. Diese entscheidet zusammen mit der Oberrohrlänge, ob die Gewichtsverteilung genau so unsinnig wird wie beim Renner mit set-forward Stütze oder nicht. Da der Sitzrohrwinkel steiler ist, kann man das Hinterrad näher zum Tretlager und dem Schwerpunkt rücken. Ob das allerdings beim Argon geht, weiß ich nicht, da das Yoke doch sehr voluminös ist. Deshalb würde ich zumindest darauf achten, dass das Oberrohr nicht kürzer wird als beim Straßenrad.

...das mit dem kleineren Rahmen ist übrigens Unsinn: Der Winkel zwischen Oberschenkel und Rumpf wird hier genau so spitz wie bei einem größeren Rahmen mit langem Aufsatz. einzig das kürzere Oberrohr kann anfangs als bequemer empfunden werden, führt aber eigentlich nur zu einem runden Rücken und lässt keine wirklich flache Sitzposition zu.


@Fallout Komfort beim Diamantrahmen: Vergiss es. 25er/28er Reifen und weniger Druck. Weiche Laufräder sind auch keine Lösung (wenn Du es versuchen willst: OpenPro 28/32 Loch, Revolution, hinten rechts Competition).


----------



## sekt88 (8. September 2009)

Hier ist meins, nach Maß gebaut. 

Ich bestelle mir gerade noch eine..

Fährt sich wie eine Rakete, Bomben Stabil, Sau steif beim Klettern, Bergab wie auf Schiene.

Ich bin der Dreiländer Giro mi diesem Panzer gefahren und fande ich Überhaupt nicht unkomfortable.


----------



## abbath (8. September 2009)

Gefällt. Unkomfortabel ist vielleicht auch das falsche Wort: nennenswerten Flex gibt es halt nicht - der Rahmen selbst federt nicht. Ob ein Rennrad komfortabel ist oder nicht hängt in erster Linie von der Sitzposition ab, dann kommt die Bereifung, Sattel, Sattelstütze, Vorbau/Lenker, Laufräder (wobei da dann die Performance erheblich leidet, wenn die flexen) - und das war's dann auch.


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. September 2009)

Ich finde meinen Merlin-Titan-Renner komfortabel und mit gleichen Aufbau ist mein Alurenner härter. 

Habe mal eine Mail an Nicolai geschickt mit Geodaten von einem Zeitfahrrad. Mal schaun, was die Antwort ist.


----------



## sekt88 (9. September 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Gefällt. Unkomfortabel ist vielleicht auch das falsche Wort: nennenswerten Flex gibt es halt nicht - der Rahmen selbst federt nicht. Ob ein Rennrad komfortabel ist oder nicht hängt in erster Linie von der Sitzposition ab, dann kommt die Bereifung, Sattel, Sattelstütze, Vorbau/Lenker, Laufräder (wobei da dann die Performance erheblich leidet, wenn die flexen) - und das war's dann auch.



Stimmt! Meine Erste RR war auch Alu, aber der Rahmen Geometriy war nicht angepasst. Ich hatte immer Rückenschmerz. Mit dieser Nicolai Rahmen, der nach Maß geschweisst ist, habe ich null schmerz. Und beiim Fahren ist der Sitz position soll Sportlich. d.h. meine Rucken ist parallel zur Boden. Es hilft auch das ich SEHR Dehnbar bin.


----------



## FranG (15. September 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Ich überlege mir ein Nicolai Argon Road aufzubauen.
> ....
> ...



Also ich habe eins in L und bin genau so groß wie du. Der Rahmen ist mir gefühlt eine Nummer zu klein (mein Argon CC ist M und passt wie angegossen!). Habe ihn gebraucht mit einer kleinen Delle im Oberrrohr gekauft, gebe ihn aber nicht mehr her.


Erfahrungen: 

Der Rahmen ist hammer-stabil und ich erwische mich ständig im Wiegetritt rumzuhampeln. Antritte sind ne wahre Freude. Auch bei Abfahrten geht was. Das wackelt und vibriert nix rum, der Rahmen hat halt richtige Downhill-Qualitäten - Nicolai eben 

Der Rahmen ist recht schwer im Vergleich zu meinem Giant TCR Carbon Renner. Berg hoch macht sich das schon bemerkbar.

Durch die Steifigkeit ist das Rad schon recht unkomfortabel auf langen Strecken. Ich fahre klassische Laufräder (Mavic Open Pro, 32 Loch), die das dann wieder etwas kompensieren. Meine ich zumindest...

Breitere Reifen als 23er sind nicht möglich (kann sein, dass das inzwischen geändert ist)

Das Bronze-Elox ist für Augen und Hände schon was feines!

Frank


----------



## mtb_nico (9. November 2009)

Hi Leute!
Wie fällt denn das Argon Road aus? Ich bin 1,89cm groß bei einer Innenbeinlänge von 93cm. D.h. ich habe sehr sehr lange Beine für meine Größe und brauche daher ein kurzes Sattelrohr und ein langes Sitzrohr... Maßanfertigung kommt jedoch nicht in Frage.
Gruß!

nico


----------



## abbath (10. November 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> kurzes Sattelrohr und ein langes Sitzrohr



??? Wie meinen 

Kauf nach Oberrohrlänge. Die Länge kann man nicht so gut über die Anbauteile kompensieren wie die Höhe.


----------



## Alamo (23. Januar 2010)

Ich habe auch mal eine Frage zur Rahmengröße. Da das Argon Road mein erstes Rennrad werden würde, bin ich da etwas unsicher. 

Ich bin 1,83m groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 90cm (wie genau misst man das?). Laut einer Faustformel (0,665 * Schrittlänge) komme ich auf 59cm, was M entsprechen würde. 
Wäre das die richtige Größe? Mein Helius FR 06 ist auch in M, allerdings ist der Sattel da in optimaler Pedalierposition schon ziemlich hoch.
Welche Vorbaulänge/Winkel würde sich da empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (23. Januar 2010)

Alamo schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal eine Frage zur Rahmengröße. Da das Argon Road mein erstes Rennrad werden würde, bin ich da etwas unsicher.
> 
> Ich bin 1,83m groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 90cm (wie genau misst man das?). Laut einer Faustformel (0,665 * Schrittlänge) komme ich auf 59cm, was M entsprechen würde.
> Wäre das die richtige Größe? Mein Helius FR 06 ist auch in M, allerdings ist der Sattel da in optimaler Pedalierposition schon ziemlich hoch.
> Welche Vorbaulänge/Winkel würde sich da empfehlen?



Ich bin auch 1,83cm bei 87cm Schrittlänge und hatte auch schonmal Daten verglichen, u.a. mit meinem (zu kleinen) Rennrad.

Für mich stünde es zwischen "M" und "L", wobei ich zum "L" u.a. wegen dessen längeren Steuerrohrs tendieren würde.

Mit deiner Schrittlänge wirst du beim "M" die Sattelstütze schon recht weit ausziehen müssen und kommst dann (möglicherweise) mit dem Oberkörper schon recht (unangenehm) tief durch das kürzere Steuerrohr, wenn man nicht eine ganze Armada von Spacern verbauen will.

Man kann gegen einen geringen Aufpreis aber auch ein längeres Steuerrohr bekommen, was dem entgegenwirkt.

Wichtig auch, das du mich die Schuhen beim Einlenken nicht ans Vorderrad kommst. Beim Argon liegen zwischen M/L im Radstand zwar nur 10mm, aber das kann schon reichen.

Wie auch sonst immer: am besten Probe fahren , auch wenn's schwierig wird beide Größen irgendwo aufgebaut zu finden.


----------



## Alamo (24. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort.
Ich dachte mir auch, dass ich so zwischen M und L stehe. Custom kommt leider nicht in Frage, weil ich den Rahmen günstig bei einem Händler bekommen kann - der hat nur M und XL da. 1200 für den Rahmen finde ich etwas happig...
Spacertürme sind blöd, das stimmt wohl. An die Schuhe und das Vorderrad habe ich gar nicht gedacht, wusste nicht, dass das ein Problem werden kann.
Welches RR hast du denn und was passt dir daran nicht?
Und zum Probefahren weiß ich nicht, wo hier jemand das Rad haben sollte.

Also wenn jemand das gute Stück in M/L in der Gegend um Göttingen hat und mich mal fahren lassen würde, würde ich mich wirklich über eine Nachricht freuen!

Oder hat jemand den Rahmen und ähnliche Maße und kann mir sagen wie es bei ihm passt?


----------



## Testmaen (24. Januar 2010)

Alamo schrieb:


> Welches RR hast du denn und was passt dir daran nicht?



Ich hab ein älteres Radon, was im Nachhinein deutlich zu klein war und die fehlende Oberrohrlänge mit längerem (zu langen) Vorbau versucht wurde auszugleichen.

Hänge auf dem Teil jetzt ziemlich unbequem drauf. Hände zu tief und mit dem Oberkörper generell zu gestreckt.

Ende vom Lied: ich fahr das Rad ziemlich selten, weil einfach keinen Spaß macht da länger als nötig drauf zu sitzen. Deswegen kann ich dir nur raten mal ein Rennrad mit ähnlichen Maßen wenigstens Probe zu fahren.


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. August 2010)

Bin mir bei der Rahmengrösse noch nicht sicher. 
Werde das Rad als Triathlonrad nutzen und daher suche ich Tipps.
Ich bin 1,85 und im Moment zu M tendieren...
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## abbath (7. August 2010)

Triathlonrad ist ein Thema für sich.

1. Frage:

a) Möchtest Du ein Allroundrennrad mit Aufsatz, das auch auf Bergtouren anständig funktionert?
b) Möchtest Du ein klassisches Zeitfahr/Triathlonrad, das nur solange überzeugend funktioniert, wie Du auf dem Liegelenker liegst?


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. August 2010)

ganz klar a.) 
Reines TT Rad will ich nicht.


----------



## abbath (7. August 2010)

Schrittlänge? Bedenke beim Steuerrohr, dass Du einen klassischen Steuersatz brauchst. Bei den ganzen Chinarahmen ist dieses (semi-) integrierte Geraffel verbaut, die Steuerrohre sind entsprechend länger (kommen keine Lagerschalen hinzu).

Aus dem Bauch raus würde ich eher L sagen...

Der Geometrierechner hier ist ganz gut:

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCM?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. August 2010)

Schritt 85. Finde beim L das Oberrohr sehr lang. 
Will ruhig eine große Überhöhung fahren...
Gibt es in Hamburg evtl ein Testrad?

Stimmt der Radstand? Für M ist 968 angegeben.
Mein Rennrad hat fast die gleiche GEO und 989mm.


----------



## abbath (8. August 2010)

Ja, nimm mal M sollte passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (8. August 2010)

Bei nem RR würde ich sogar custom nehmen und das Ding mit nem guten Rahmenbauer planen!

Bietet Kalle sowas an?
Ich meine ne richtige Vermessung+Beratung?


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. August 2010)

Custom kommt nicht in Frage. 
Wäre mir zu viel Geld !
Mich macht nur der kurze Radstand noch sorge...


----------



## abbath (8. August 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> das Ding mit nem guten Rahmenbauer planen!



Prinzipiell richtig, aber ohne ausreichend eigene Erfahrung und daraus resultierendem Input wird Dir auch der beste Ergonomieexperte nicht zwangsläufig das ideale Rad schneidern. Das Beste ist Probieren bis der Arzt kommt...


----------

